# Hello from Ok City



## funne (Apr 29, 2013)

This is my first post here. I am traveling to Phills about Jan-Feb, to meet several Phills ladies with whom I have corresponded for several months. One of them will be my bride very soon thereafter. I am retiring on SS and VA disability next year. I may decide to live in Phills at that point in time. I may stay in phills for several months when I first go there. I may bring my wife back here, or have her come here after I have left. I am not sure about those parts yet. 

What I need to know about are the cheapest, special deals in travel, (both for me and for my bride) what I can expect to pay for renting an apartment or a house, I will pay for my (and her) fare well in advance, if I can save many hundreds of $ in that manner. For some "reason", the airlines all seem to want about $300 more for a roundtrip from Manilla to Dallas, than if the traveler is going in the reverse direction? What is up with that? 

Are special "package-deals" available, for students, or at certain times of the year? how much can be saved, by paying how long in advance? how long may I stay in Phills? Do I have to leave and return monthly? If so, what does that cost (minimum amount, please?) I am quite flexible about the time of the year, how long I stay, etc. I am currently attending college, and will be so doing when I travel to Phills, too. Is it cheaper to use one airport than another? Is it cheaper to go to Austalia first, or any other country,then on to Phills? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

Greetings Funne and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you are taking a path similar to mine, the penpal route. I am sure you know all the paperwork you need bring, but please feel free to ask about any details. If you decide to bring your bride to the USA you will probably wait at least 6 months to receive her spousal visa, even longer if she spent 2 years or more as an overseas worker. You must file the paperwork in the USA based on your USA address. When I married on Luzon I had to first go to the US embassy and get paperwork saying I could marry, then once I received that we applied for a marriage license and had to wait at least 10 days before the actual wedding. If you have a church wedding you will need all 10 days to get it organized, being happy to get any one thing completed that day. Many penpal clubs urge you to go to Cebu rather than Manila, so if that is your case then I am not sure where you go to prove you are marriage material. If you are not a Catholic you may want to consider joining the church, for if your bride is Catholic I am sure she would prefer a church wedding. Best of luck in all you do. There are many on here that can answer your questions or point you in the right direction.


----------



## Terpe (Apr 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Funne.
Take you time.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

When getting Visa's for overstaying such as a 3 month visa, Oklahoma residents need to use the Philippine Consulate in Chicago. They have a website with the various Visa's and contact information, below is a short cut and they do have downloadable online forms, also don't forget to tip it gets things done even in the US, sadly, if not sometimes it gets delayed, I had one delay and added another $20 bill in with the extra paper work requested:

Consulate General of the Philippines - Chicago


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Just as info, there is also a Phil Consolate in Los Angeles which may or may not be closer than Chicago to you. Also my Wife is Catholic, I am Protestant, and we were Married in the Catholic Church, so it is not required to join the Catholic Religion. 

Fred


----------



## Mug (Sep 28, 2012)

fmartin_gila said:


> Just as info, there is also a Phil Consolate in Los Angeles which may or may not be closer than Chicago to you. Also my Wife is Catholic, I am Protestant, and we were Married in the Catholic Church, so it is not required to join the Catholic Religion.
> 
> Fred


You were fortunate, for I was informed ahead of time that it would be required. In addition, it was a big deal that I was divorced, but once it was discovered that marriage is not a sacrament in the Lutheran church plus I bought two new fans for the local Catholic church, all was good to go.


----------

